# 2018 FIBA 3x3 World Cup



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Competition Format*

The FIBA 3x3 World Cup 2018 features 20 men's and 20 women's teams.

They are divided into 4 pools of 5 and seeded automatically based on the 3x3 Federation Ranking. 

Each team plays the other 4 in their respective pools. The top two teams from each pool qualify for the quarter-finals and then play knock-out games all the way to the final.

On top of the men's and the women's team event, there are 3 individual contests:

Dunk Contest
Shoot-Out Contest
Skills Contest
All five competitions will be played with the official 3x3 ball.

http://www.fiba.basketball/3x3WC/2018

*Participating teams*
The FIBA 3x3 Federation Ranking on 17 January 2018 was used as basis to determine the participating FIBA member associations.The hosts, Philippines qualifies automatically for both the men's and women's events, while the champions of the previous edition (Serbia for men's and Russia for women's) also qualifies automatically. The top 20 teams in the men's and women's 

Rankings qualifies with the following conditions applied: A maximum of 10 teams from a single continent could qualify and at least 30 FIBA member associations must participate. The qualified 40 teams (20 each for the men's and women's tournaments) had to confirm their participation by 30 November 2017.[1] FIBA confirmed the participation of 37 member associations in 18 January 2018.


*Men's tournament*
Brazil
Canada
Croatia
Ecuador
Estonia
Japan
Jordan
Kyrgyzstan
Latvia
Mongolia
Netherlands
New Zealand
Nigeria
Philippines
Poland
Romania
Russia
Serbia
Slovenia
Ukraine

*Women's tournament*
Andorra
Argentina
China
Czech Republic
France
Germany
Hungary
Iran
Italy
Kazakhstan
Malaysia
Netherlands
Philippines
Russia
Spain
Switzerland
Turkmenistan
Uganda
United States
Venezuela

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_FIBA_3x3_World_Cup


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like fun despite the US not having a men's team.


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Men 2018 FIBA 3x3 World Cup*
Pool A
Serbia
Netherlands
Romania
New Zealand
Kyrgyzstan

Pool B
Slovenia
Poland
Estonia
Japan
Ecuador

Pool C
Russia
Brazil
Mongolia
Canada
Philippines

Pool D
Latvia
Ukraine
Croatia
Jordan
Nigeria

*Women 2018 FIBA 3x3 World Cup*
Pool A
Venezuela
Czech Republic
Italy
Malaysia
Turkmenistan

Pool B
China
France
Kazakhstan
Switzerland
Argentina

Pool C
Andorra
Russia
Iran
United States
Uganda

Pool D
Hungary
Netherlands
Germany
Spain
Philippines


----------



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## malcolmpage (May 9, 2020)

Wahooooo!! Go Rae-Line D'alie!!! Forza ITALIA!


----------

